# Garmin Echomap Plus?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Other than transducer compatibility, Is there a functional difference between the CV & SV units? That is, if I’m never going to use side view, and only interested in running Panoptix, is there any reason to go with a SV unit?

I want to update to a Plus unit for the Panoptix zoom functionality, and eventually Livescope (currently running the Echomap Chirp 73CV).

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Plus is touch screen, and sv does CV I do believe


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They both have the same function with the exception of sideview. If side view is wanted only the 9" 90 series will provide that. The 70 series does not offer sideview capability.

If purchasing an Echomap Plus, the 70 series and the 90 series are both compatible with Panoptix PS22 transducer and the Livescope. The PS22 does not require a black box but note that the transducer is powered with it own separate 12V power. So you would have the signal cable and a power cable to the transducer. Livescope LVS32 requires the use of the black box on either unit. The 12 V power runs to the black box and then there is one cable from the black box to the transducer with the LVS32. The LVS12 is NOT compatible with either unit you mention and I don't think you would like the limited capability of the LVS 12 anyway.

Having owned both a 90 series with the PS22 and now two, a 90 series Echomap Plus and a 10" Ultra unit with the LVS32. I would encourage you to save some extra money and purchase a 90 series with a LVS32 transducer at a minimum. If you purchase a PS22 I think you will find yourself wanted to upgrade and it will end up costing you more money when it is all said and done.

My opinion.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They are both - keyed-assist touchscreen combo


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Lundy said:


> If you purchase a PS22 I think you will find yourself wanted to upgrade and it will end up costing you more money when it is all said and done.


LOL. Good call!


I’ve been running the PS22 with the Echomap Chirp 73cv for the last two seasons. I use the unit both on the ice and in the kayak. So, I want to stick with a 7” unit due to portability, size constraints in the kayak, and lower power consumption. Ultimately, I want to move to the LiveScope system, and a Plus unit is the first step in that process. The CV is significantly cheaper than the SV, and I just wanted to verify that there was no other functional difference between the CV & SV units.


----------

